# We have a little problem



## maplegum (Mar 23, 2011)

Willow watches the tv far too closely! LOL.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2011)

So cute

tell him he will have to wear glasses if he continues to do that

but he'll probably bug you for contacts


----------



## MINI REASONS (Mar 23, 2011)

How cute is that! Love it.


----------



## Reble (Mar 23, 2011)

Hubby says you need a bigger screen, they cannot see straight in front of them.

They can only see from their sides.

So he has to get that close to see something.


----------



## O So (Mar 23, 2011)

That's to cute!!


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 24, 2011)

Is he watching Bollywood videos again? He just likes all the dancing!


----------



## love_casper (Mar 24, 2011)

AWWW! Do Bailey and her fight over the remote?


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 24, 2011)

"_and they call me a mini_, those guys are so small they keep them in a little box on a shelf so they don't get lost".


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 24, 2011)

That is so cute.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 24, 2011)

Carolyn R said:


> "_and they call me a mini_, those guys are so small they keep them in a little box on a shelf so they don't get lost".






:rofl



:rofl Good one!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 24, 2011)

Bahahahahahahaha!!! That's funny!


----------

